# Just 9 Days!!!!! :D



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Just 9 days till we can go and pick up our baby Jack X Chi! i cant wait  
i just had afew questions  ? whats best for their diet - wet or dry food? the best treats for a 8 week old chi pup? 
Also im planning on Pad training her and was wondering if any of you had pad trained your chihuahua's and how hard it was? 

Thank you 

Bexy  xxx


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

pad training its a little difficult, but it not impossible, you just have to keep an eye for it, there will always be accidents do dont get frustrated if it happens, first rule of feeding dry kibble, never feed it dry, add water and wait for it to get mushy, it add moisture which its important, it makes it easier for the kidneys, best if you can find a grain free for puppy, im feeding this for now, mixed with blue wilderness canned as a topping 
BLUE Wilderness Grain Free Chicken Puppy Food - Dog - Sale - PetSmart
if not visit dogfoodadvisor.com and look for food with good quality


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Ahhh yes i forgot about adding water to make her food soft thank you! my sister done it with her pup  
I know potty training is hard and there will wee here and there we're all ready for that hehe. 
Thanks for the help xx


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

I use moistened kibble for food with my pup. I use dry kibbles given individually for training treats. I keep a pack right by the door (we do outdoor potty), and everytime we come back inside Barney gets one (if he went potty!). 

My advice is that you get lots of sleep now! lol. A pup takes a lot of time and attention. It is a world of fun, but also a lot of work. 

Congratulations, and I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Barneys_Mom99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use moistened kibble for food with my pup. I use dry kibbles given individually for training treats. I keep a pack right by the door (we do outdoor potty), and everytime we come back inside Barney gets one (if he went potty!).
> 
> ...


haha we have a 8 month old so sleep is not an issue . 
My hubby has booked some days off work when we get Ruby an im always here so we will have loads of time to get her trained up and settled in  i really cant wait.
We're making her a Den (Hall cupboard) with her bed, food, water, toys ect so she has her own space if the kids become abit much for her 
We're taking off the door and putting up a stair gate so she can go in and out but the kids cant bother her 
Alot of thought has gone into getting a pup 

Bexy xx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I used a puppy pen and put the pee pads down next to her crate (door open) with her food dish and water and a chew toy. She caught on right away. We also have another chi that is pee pad trained, so that helped too. Good luck. Sue


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I used a puppy pen and put the pee pads down next to her crate (door open) with her food dish and water and a chew toy. She caught on right away. We also have another chi that is pee pad trained, so that helped too. Good luck. Sue


Thanks hun  im hoping she takes to the pads as we're in an upstairs flat it would just make it so much easier, by the time she started moaning to go out an we put shoes on ect it would be to late lol. 
Ruby will have the same kinda thing with her Den. it's like her own bedroom  lol.

Bexy xx


----------

